# Aliengrowshop.com comes through!!



## Rdrose (Oct 10, 2007)

What a very pleasant surprise when I went to the mailbox yesterday!!!  My beans arrived safely from http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/ took less than 2 weeks and the beans look very good!!  :woohoo: 

I ordered SpeedQueen (Mandala) and am looking forward to getting started with my first inside grow.  

I really liked the how Mandala writes their thorough descriptions of the strains. Here is their description of SpeedQueen:

*Genetics:*_ mostly indica__

Contains land race genetics from Himachal Pradesh, North India

*Flowering time:* 55 days 

*Outdoor (up to 45° latitude/greenhouse):* September

*Yield:* 400-450 gr/m2 (dry weight)
_*
*_*Effect:*__ the "surfers" choice - a stimulating, and balanced indica buzz that does not put you to sleep. Pleasantly relaxing yet leaves plenty of energy for social activities and is a great daytime grass._

*The latest addition to our seed catalog is at the same time our fastest flowering strain. Speed Queen is a stocky and tough indica with a thick main stem (green or with distinct scarlet coloring) and fleshy leaves. She carries compact and resiny buds that have great "bag appeal" after drying. One pheno has the delicious aroma of orange and citrus. The other mixes this freshness with a more pungent/skunky note. This indica will fit well into grow spaces where shorter plants are required. Outdoor cultivation is possible up to the 45° latitude or in a greenhouse. To a large extent the bud leaves are covered with THC glands, but harvesting is a quick operation since all buds remain nice and chunky. Speed Queen is not finicky or difficult to grow. Due to her vigor and quick flowering time this strain is perfect for novice gardeners, and SOG cultivation that aims for max. number of crops per year.*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 10, 2007)

tried to get that site on my brouser, is that aliengrowshop.com the whole name? i like the discriptions too...would like to look at that site, could you post thre link by chance?
thank you
tcbud


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2007)

*Congrats on getting your beans. It's like a Christmas present when you get them bad boys. Anyway look foward to watching them grow when you get everything started.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 10, 2007)

I've always found the Dutch to be very efficient.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 10, 2007)

hey rose glad you got your seeds nice and safe now lets get that room growing i wanna see them ladies grow love the selection good luck peace


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 10, 2007)

tcbud said:
			
		

> tried to get that site on my brouser, is that aliengrowshop.com the whole name? i like the discriptions too...would like to look at that site, could you post thre link by chance?
> thank you
> tcbud


 
*Hi TC,  I got the name backwards...that's why you couldn't pull it up.    When you get to the site click on seedbank, (there are many different breeder names) then click on Mandala seeds. *

*Here is the URL: **http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/*


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 10, 2007)

> Sticky Budz: hey rose glad you got your seeds nice and safe now lets get that room growing i wanna see them ladies grow love the selection good luck peace



*LOL...I'm working on it Sticky!  Gonna order my light today!!    *



> Runbyhemp: I've always found the Dutch to be very efficient.



*RbH, Ordered from two Dutch seed companies and no problems!  2 for 2, not bad!*



> THE BROTHER'S GRUNT: Congrats on getting your beans. It's like a Christmas present when you get them bad boys.



*Thanks TBG, yep it is like a Christmas present :woohoo:  

But shouldn't we think of them as "Bad Girlz"?  :hubba:  Gotta think positive right from the start!!  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2007)

Woohoo congrats on your new beans. 

Here's some extra mojo.


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 11, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Woohoo congrats on your new beans.
> 
> Here's some extra mojo.


 
Thanks Mom!!!


----------



## upinarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Do  they cater to Americans because I didn't see the flag and I couldn't get pricing in dollar amounts? Cool name though!!!:aok:


----------



## Firepower (Oct 11, 2007)

upinarms said:
			
		

> Do they cater to Americans because I didn't see the flag and I couldn't get pricing in dollar amounts? Cool name though!!!:aok:


 
from the shipping information it says they ship worldwide, they leave it up to you yo know your countys law.. so yes..


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 11, 2007)

*



upinarms Do they cater to Americans because I didn't see the flag and I couldn't get pricing in dollar amounts?

Click to expand...

* 
*When you click on 'seedbanks' and before you begin scrolling down to see the information re: the seeds, look at the top of the green frame just to the left of the scroll down arrow...you will see in small white letters "Pick your Currency"...click it and you will be given the option of US dollars.*


----------



## jash (Oct 11, 2007)

seems a good shop with nice prices..congra 4 your seeds:aok:


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 11, 2007)

What an awesome selection they have!  So many Diesel crosses that most places have been sold out of for a long time.  Thanks Rose!!!


----------



## upinarms (Oct 11, 2007)

I like the name, because those those Alienware computers. Enough to make you drool. Beautiful, Beautiful, Machines. I wonder how the Grays would feel about these PCs. as they are icons on these machines. Here's a cool link for you guys and gals who like desktop eye candy. I think they only cater too Windows users and it's completely free try it it out. These are Alienware themes by Stardock and if you mix that with even an older version of Windowsblinds you can customize it even further. :smoke1: www.alienware.com/intro_pages/invader.aspx


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 11, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> What an awesome selection they have! So many Diesel crosses that most places have been sold out of for a long time. Thanks Rose!!!


 
You're very welcome, DL, glad it was helpful for you and others!!


----------

